# daily/track r32 gts-t



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi there everyone!

After reading a huge amount of build threads / gallery's I'd tought lets join this community too.

I'm 18years old, qualified car mechanic for a little over 2 years now, and enjoying the skyline ownership!

Got a r32 gts-t imported straight from Japan 7 months ago, upgraded it to about stage1. 
my goal is to make the car trackday-proof, but still being able to drive it daily.

Anyway this is how I got it;









It was pretty much bone stock when I got it, exept for an aftermarket catback system and airfilter, such things as the turbo swap, FMIC,decat, wheels, alignment, underseal etc I did myself.

spec atm are:

specs:
-rb25 turbo swap
-Blitz airfilter
-3 inch catback
-gtr front end
-gtr spoiler
-gtr wheels
-decat (testpipe)
-front mounted intercooler
-HKS ssqv bov (whistle removed 
-apexi boostmeter
-momo steering wheel
-cusco front+ rear strut braces 

things that need to be done:

-4 point cage
-new EBC brakes (as my stock brakes fade after 4 laps or so ;P )
-3inch elbow + downpipe
-hicas lockbar
-oil cooler kit
-walbro fuel pump
-coilover suspension (already ordered some apexi ones)
-stage1 chip (also ordered)
-17x8 buddyclub p1's (will get those from a skylineclub benelux member after I return from New york back to Holland.

so far I think those things definately need to be done before abusing it at the track monthly.

here's the pics;









currently running on 18 inch sporsh wheels (added a total weight of 22KG comparing to r32 gtr rims!!! need to get rid of them fast)








Autumn pics;

























































thats about it, will update when coilovers and wheels are mounted!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks really nice

think the stock wheels are cool

much better than the other ones 

set of bronze or black TE37S would work a treat


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks! 

I think they both look ok, maybe stock a bit better.

but the tires on the stock wheels are worn out, and I had these lying around with proper tires. just fitted them to make sure I wont be aquaplanning myself into a tree or something, more of a safety issue realy 

will get the buddyclub p1 wheels when I get back from the US soon as possible


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good (for a white car).

Like it with the GTR rims on. Buddyclubs should look good too, with an offset near to the GTR wheels it'll sit very nicely.

Ride height doesn't look bad - I would only drop it 20mm or so. Too low and they don't like the bumps, OK for track but not good for the road.

Have fun!


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replys! was planning to lower it at the back about 3-4cm and maybe 2cm on the front, there's a lot of speedbumps in my neighbourhood so I won't go too crazy on the stance.


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

update!
apexi coilovers fitted! very happy with them, only need some wheels to finish it off.
I think buddyclub p1 won't look THat good, maybe need some more dish.
just a quick pic of the stance how it is atm. no problems with speedbumps at all! so very happy with that too
















suggestions anyone? I'm thinking dished 17'', maybe something like TE37, but affordable


----------

